# Rocky's Pasta Sauce



## Rocky (Nov 8, 2013)

We use this sauce for all our tomato sauce needs so we make it in large batches and freeze it. Easy to do and delicious!

2 red Bell peppers, diced, about 2 cups
2 Jalapeno peppers, diced
1 large cooking onion, diced, about 3/4 cup
2 large carrots, diced (about 1 cup)
garlic, about 1 tablespoon mashed and finely chopped
Olive oil
1 6 lb. 6 oz. can of crushed tomatoes (I use _Angela Mia_)
2 6 lb. 9 oz. cans of tomato sauce (I use _Hunt's_)
1 T dried Italian seasoning
1 T dried basil
1 t red pepper flakes
1/2 t crushed black pepper
Salt to taste (I don't add any. The tomatoes have plenty)
3 C good red wine

Put a large stock pot on medium heat and cover the bottom of the pot with olive oil. Bring oil up to medium heat (it should be thin) and add the carrots. Cook carrots 2 minutes and then add the Bell and Jalapeno peppers. Cook an additional 3 minutes and add the onion and garlic and cook 2 minutes. Add all seasonings (Italian, basil, red pepper flakes, black pepper and salt, if desired) at this point (you can adjust later, if desired). Stir the vegetable and seasonings well and cook for 1 minute. Add the crushed tomatoes, stir, add the tomato sauce, stir. Add the wine, if desired. Bring to a boil over low-medium heat. Once at a boil, reduce heat to simmer and simmer for (only) 1/2 hour. Stir about every 5 minutes.

I know that it is blasphemy to only cook for 1/2 hour but you will find that is enough. I don't do as my Mom and Aunts did, cook out the water, add the water back, cook out the water, add the water back... It makes the sauce bitter to me.

Enjoy!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds good enough to eat for sure!


----------



## jswordy (Nov 8, 2013)

That sounds real close to Grandma DiIulio's sauce. But no jalapenos. And homemade tomato sauce from the garden.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 8, 2013)

That looks pretty dang tasty. I am all for anything that can be cooked in large batches and canned or frozen. Jalepeno's? That's odd for a yankee.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 8, 2013)

I had the jalapenos in the refrigerator. When I cut them, I removed the seeds and veins so there is little heat from them. Most of the heat comes from the red pepper flakes. Here is the sauce cooling on the range. I will put it into freezer containers when it is cool enough.


----------



## BobR (Nov 9, 2013)

MOMMA MIA! Need a nice, warm loaf of Italian bread for dipping and a bottle of Montepulciano d'Abruzzo wine and we'd be set for the day.


----------



## GaDawg (Nov 9, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> That looks pretty dang tasty. I am all for anything that can be cooked in large batches and canned or frozen. Jalepeno's? That's odd for a yankee.



Lori, I'm not sure he is all yankee. He attended the North Avenue Trade School.
Some people call it Ga. Tech


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2013)

Does T stand for teaspoon or Tablespoon?


----------



## pjd (Nov 9, 2013)

That sure looks good Rocky!



LoneStarLori said:


> That looks pretty dang tasty. I am all for anything that can be cooked in large batches and canned or frozen. Jalepeno's? That's odd for a yankee.


 
Hey Lori, not all us Yankees are wimps! I love Jalapenos, Habaneros, Scotch Bonnets, Ghosts or maybe all hot peppers!


----------



## cimbaliw (Nov 9, 2013)

Sounds like a [email protected] fine sauce Rocky, thanks for sharing. Gee whiz between the liquid level in your stock pot and the recent chard experience, I'd say you like to cut things close!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 9, 2013)

Me thinks Lori barking in wrong tree. I love jalapeno's and yes it was us damn Yankees that make all the jalapeno wine on here. Rocky, thanks for sharing. I am going to make this for sure minus the carrots. Do they eat Italian food in Texas? LOL


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 9, 2013)

I swear this is truth.
I have a buddy that is the biggest pot head i have ever met, he also is a Jalepeno
nut...so after years of smoking weed and grilling peppers he came to this conclusion.
The more rounded the tip the less its hot...know what ...it is true.
you get those with really pointed ends, they will burn you.
you get the ones thats rounded, there not even hot...
go figure....dont belive me...try it.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 9, 2013)

yes..we eat italian food in texas....how do you say....shrimp filled cannelloni.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 9, 2013)

are eggplant stuffed with fresh crabmeat, with a red sauce on top...


----------



## Rocky (Nov 9, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Does T stand for teaspoon or Tablespoon?


 
Wade, capital T is tablespoon, lower case t is teaspoon.


----------



## RCGoodin (Nov 9, 2013)

Great post Rocky..............I think I'll leave out the carrots too.

I think dipping the bread and wine idea is a great one. A meal in itself.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 9, 2013)

It's up to you guys, of course, but the carrots add a sweetness to the sauce.


----------



## RCGoodin (Nov 9, 2013)

Rocky,

Would this make a good pizza sauce?

Ok, ok, I'll add the carrots......


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2013)

Never knew that Rocky. Learn something new every day!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 9, 2013)

RCGoodin, for me it would be a little too sweet for pizza sauce but I suppose it could be done. I have used it as a base for Shrimp Creole (added a bay leaf and some tabasco sauce), Bolognese sauce (added cooked, shredded beef) and added it to Hot Sausage and Peppers and to make Chicken Cacciatore. Works great with Cod fillets too. I just simmer the cod in some of the sauce in a frying pan for about 10 minutes. It is a very versatile sauce.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 9, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Me thinks Lori barking in wrong tree. I love jalapeno's and yes it was us damn Yankees that make all the jalapeno wine on here. Rocky, thanks for sharing. I am going to make this for sure minus the carrots. Do they eat Italian food in Texas? LOL



Now, I never said "damn yankees". At least not out loud. 

I was grew up in Ohio and I never heard of a Jalapeño till I moved to Texas. I guess I just wasn't raised in the right part of the state.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2013)

I have always liked spicy foods. My tastes run the gauntlet but my favorites are hot, bitter and sour. I am not crazy about sweet, but I can tolerate it. Early in my working career, I had the reputation of being able to eat anything no matter how hot and spicy it was. People would bring in things to work that they could not eat and most were just "tangy" to me. However, I vividly recall an incident when a fellow named Johnson (a name that I am sure was changed from its Eastern European origin somewhere along the way) brought in this purple colored concoction and said to me, "I hear you like hot foods." Rising to the challenge, I said, "Yes I do. It can't be hot enough for me." Johnson said, "Well, try this" and gave me a teaspoon of the mixture. I knew immediately that I was in trouble, but I maintained my composure and said, "That's pretty good. Thanks!" and I turned and walked toward the Engineering office. I could feel him gaping at me in total disbelief. I tried to walk calmly, but sweat was beginning to pour down my face. I thought my head was going to burst into flames. I entered the front door of the Engineering office and went directly out the back door to the restroom and guzzled cold water. When my breathing came back to normal, I washed and dried my face, straightened my tie and went back to the office. Later I saw Johnson again and he said, "I can't believe you ate that. We usually put just a teaspoon full in a whole pot of (some Easter European dish)" I never told him how it had affected me and from then on he would tell everyone of my ability to handle spicy foods. I became a legend in the Division although the experience almost killed me! I look back on this incident and shudder. It was all a part of being immature.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 10, 2013)

Haha,, that's a great story. At least you handled it cooly.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 10, 2013)

Rocky, try this: Dump the carrots, add brown sugar to taste. OMG, it is sacreligious, but I do that to Grandma DiIulio's recipe all the time.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 10, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> I swear this is truth.
> I have a buddy that is the biggest pot head i have ever met, he also is a Jalepeno
> nut...so after years of smoking weed and grilling peppers he came to this conclusion.
> The more rounded the tip the less its hot...know what ...it is true.
> ...


 
All right, that cuts it! I have got to get down to Texas and see your azz.... LOL!

Tell your friend that you can be more accurate by judging the veins on the peppers. Peppers with a veinous appearance will be hotter than those without. This I learned from professional BBQ contest competitors, and it is so true.

Redneck BBQ...


----------



## jswordy (Nov 10, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> Now, I never said "damn yankees". At least not out loud.
> 
> I was grew up in Ohio and I never heard of a Jalapeño till I moved to Texas. I guess I just wasn't raised in the right part of the state.


 
You are a damn Yankee yourself. A Yankee comes South to visit ... and *damn* Yankee stays! I'm one, too. I grew up in Illinois, and even though I've spent 2/3 of my life in the South, that doesn't count...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 10, 2013)

You guys are all too damn funny and that's why I love ya all. Here are my two favorite jalapeno dips I make fairly often. Of the two, the second is my very favorite.

Sausage Cheese Dip
INGREDIENTS
1 large white onion
1 head of garlic
Cumin
2 jalapeno pepper
Salt/pepper
Oregano
Crushed red pepper
1 pound or more sausage
1 medium jar of salsa
1 jar of salsa con quesa cheese found next to salsa
Shredded cheddar cheese
DIRECTIONS

Fry sausage until cooked then add in minced garlic, onion and jalapeno pepper. Continue cooking until onion is transparent. Season to taste with red crushed pepper, salt/pepper and cumin. Add in drained salsa and jar of cheese and simmer till hot. Pour mixture into glass cake dish and sprinkle shredded cheese on top and serve.



Dan’s Hot Sausage Cheese Dip 
Ingredients
1 pound fresh ground pork sausage
½ pound fresh ground spicy pork sausage
1 large white onion diced
1 entire garlic head chopped fine
2 jalapeno pepper chopped fine
2 (10 ounce) cans of diced tomatoes with green Chile peppers, drained
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese
1 (16 ounce) container sour cream
1 tablespoon of crushed red pepper

Directions
Place sausage in a large deep skillet. Cook over medium heat until evenly brown.
Drain sausage and stir in onions, garlic and jalapeno. Cook until slightly tender. Mix in diced tomatoes with green Chile peppers. Stirring occasionally, allow the mixture to simmer about 15 minutes.
Blend cream cheese and sour cream into the sausage mixture. Season with crushed red pepper.


----------



## RCGoodin (Nov 10, 2013)

jswordy said:


> All right, that cuts it! I have got to get down to Texas and see your azz.... LOL!
> 
> Tell your friend that you can be more accurate by judging the veins on the peppers. Peppers with a veinous appearance will be hotter than those without. This I learned from professional BBQ contest competitors, and it is so true.
> 
> Redneck BBQ...


 

JS, what kind of lawn furniture do you have there?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2013)

*HELLO ROCKY are you out there?*

Ahh there you are! Thanks for popping in, Rocky. You're another one of those members I wish was in the neighborhood. Food, gardening and Wine, so much in common.

Just wanted to let you know I'll be playing with your pasta sauce recipe today.Not quite as large but same ingredients mostly. Oh yeah....the carrots gotta go, yuck! I'm going with the brown sugar. I'll be adding hamburg and ground sausage along with meatballs.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 17, 2013)

Sounds good, Dan. Let us know how you make out. 

I am really shocked at the virtually universal dislike for carrots on this forum. I use carrots, celery, onions and garlic as a base for just about everything sauce, stew chili, etc. I cook. In the case of my sauce, I substitute Bell peppers for the celery. What is so unsavory about carrots? They are a great source of Beta Carotene which metabolizes as Vitamin A, required for good vision. I just don't get it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2013)

Pssst, hey Rocky pull up a chair and lets talk for a minute. I'm going to tell you a little secret your grandfather should have told you 60 years ago and since he over looked it I would have thought your father in law would have passed this on. Ok you ready.....wait a minute...you have to promise me you'll pass it on down to your siblings and grandchildren since it seems like they probably didn't get it either. Ok here goes......"Carrots are for wabbits silly, not Italians"!





Now with that said and second guessing your recipe I substituted a red bell pepper in addition to the green pepper for the carrots. I also added about a cup of brown sugar (who measures). So far this sauce is phenomenal. 

Brother Rocky, please forgive me for I have sinned. I used store bought frozen meatballs. I find them to be better than most homemade meatballs I taste. I was hoping you had a recipe. Back in the day, I had a neighbor friend (senior Italian lady) that used to cook spaghetti sauce every week to take to the priests. She would always ask me in for a meatball sandwich. She would cut a chunk off the Italian bread and fill it with meatballs and sauce. It was to die for.


----------

